# Anyone every used Amtrak?



## TroglocratsRdumb

What did you think about Amtrack?
Was it comfortable?
Was it difficult?


----------



## Dick Foster

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> What did you think about Amtrack?
> Was it comfortable?
> Was it difficult?


I tried it one time many years ago to travel between LA and Phoenix AZ. It was a friggin nightmare that lasted all night and well into the next morning.  Of couse I missed my business appointments I was supposed to have the next day. I cashed in the return ticket and flew home. I should have known better than to expect any more from a gubberment run operation. I suppose I need a reminder from time to time.


----------



## ozro

I use amtrak irregularly, from time to time I go from Gallup to Albuequerque or to Flagstaff.  I have gone to Nasheville and Chicago on Amtrak. 

I enjoy the train. Food is pricey but it is good. Roomy and comfortable seats, wifi charging ports ect. 

I got stuck at Raton, nm one time because a monsoon storm washed out a track, but they put us on buses and we boarded our regular train in Albuequerque.


----------



## toobfreak

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> What did you think about Amtrack?
> Was it comfortable?
> Was it difficult?




I loved it.  In 1982, I went out to California from the East Coast to see a high-school friend of mine and spend the month there.  Had a layover in Chicago, then down to LA.  Once you get away from Chicago, it opens up to beautify scenery.  Dodge City, New Mexico, Colorado.  Then from LA up the Coast to San Francisco.  3 day trip.  Met lots of great people on the way.  Trip back I took the northern route through Wyoming which I didn't like as much though it had its moments.  Not as interesting people heading east.  Also took the train to NYC a couple of times, sort of on business.  Great way to get around if time is not highest priority and you want to have a good time.  Clickety Clack.  Sure beats travel by car, bus or air.


----------



## Harry Dresden

so its good 2....not so good 1......


----------



## Dick Foster

ozro said:


> I use amtrak irregularly, from time to time I go from Gallup to Albuequerque or to Flagstaff.  I have gone to Nasheville and Chicago on Amtrak.
> 
> I enjoy the train. Food is pricey but it is good. Roomy and comfortable seats, wifi charging ports ect.
> 
> I got stuck at Raton, nm one time because a monsoon storm washed out a track, but they put us on buses and we boarded our regular train in Albuequerque.



Thats exactly what happened to me. A storm washed out a bridge in the desert and we had to take a bus from Palm Springs, CA to Yuma, AZ. When we got there, there was no coorodination, the train was out of water and Amtrack didn't know their asses from a friggin hole in the ground. The buses pulled up to the station in Yuma and the drivers got off the buses and wandered away leaving the passengers just sitting there. Finally everyone on their own just started meandering up to the train. Then everyone started scrambling around looking for their baggage. It was a real mess. After two or three hours just sitting there in Yuma going nowhere, with the train having no water, no cooling and plugged up and over flowing toilets etc. the train starts creeping backwards across the desert toward Phoenix. They gave us a breakfast of runny scrambled eggs and limp bacon and made a big deal out it as if they were being magnanimous or some shit. Hell they were over 14 friggin hours late already. I could have driven my car to Phoenix in half the time it took them.


----------



## okfine

Since Union Pacific owns the rails, they take precedent with freight and they could care less about a passenger train and it's destination. Many times you will end up on a friggin bus. Good luck.


----------



## Muhammed

I've never had any problems with Amtrak. It's especially enjoyable when traveling with a companion and you get a bedroom.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I have a profound love affair with Train Service... I have been from sea to shining sea on the rails... What a great experience... You see countryside that you will never see from the Interstate or at 35,000 ft... Observation Cars were my favorite... With this being said I must admit all of my experience was 50+ years ago... My father worked for the Pennsylvania RR/Penn-Central/Conrail for 45 years... He had a employee trip pass that was good from the east coast to St Louis that provided free transportation for him and immediate family... Dad only went a couple of times because he didn't like riding trains because that is what he done for a living, but my Mother and I were vagabonds... Travel west of the Mississippi was half price... Life was good...

Sorry TroglocratsRdumb that my response is not more contemporary...  I did just read this a couple of days ago though...

Amtrak is eliminating full-service dining on long-distance routes


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Ridgerunner said:


> I have a profound love affair with Train Service... I have been from sea to shining sea on the rails... What a great experience... You see countryside that you will never see from the Interstate or at 35,000 ft... Observation Cars were my favorite... With this being said I must admit all of my experience was 50+ years ago... My father worked for the Pennsylvania RR/Penn-Central/Conrail for 45 years... He had a employee trip pass that was good from the east coast to St Louis that provided free transportation for him and immediate family... Dad only went a couple of times because he didn't like riding trains because that is what he done for a living, but my Mother and I were vagabonds... Travel west of the Mississippi was half price... Life was good...
> 
> Sorry TroglocratsRdumb that my response is not more contemporary...  I did just read this a couple of days ago though...
> 
> Amtrak is eliminating full-service dining on long-distance routes


Amtrak has some interesting national parks vacation packages, but the are kind of expensive


----------



## Dick Foster

okfine said:


> Since Union Pacific owns the rails, they take precedent with freight and they could care less about a passenger train and it's destination. Many times you will end up on a friggin bus. Good luck.



Freight service makes a profit while passenger sevice under the gubberment is gonna be a losing proposition all the way around for sure. 

It would have been better if the government  would get the hell out of transportation altogether and stay the hell out and let free enterprise do what it does best.


----------



## okfine

In my drinking days, I used to take the rails from Oxnard to Anaheim Stadium to watch the Angels lose. And 9 times out of 10 they did.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cons
Expensive, often costing more than a plane depending on destination.
Food is expensive
Long trips are loooong and uncomfortable unless you get a room..even more expensive.

Pros
You see what you can't see any other way of traveling
Service is better than airlines
Far more roomy and comfortable than air


----------



## DGS49

Pittsburgh to Denver last year...a nightmare.  Noisy, more turbulence than I have ever experienced on a plane. Noise level is unacceptable, especially at night.  Inconvenient, outdated, dirty stations.

Overpriced, especially the sleeping car.

8 hours late arriving in Denver.

Other than that...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rode the Auto Train last year...comfortable, the staff was nice, train ran on time.  No complaints.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Looks like the reviews are coming in mixed...


----------



## candycorn

Takes way too long.  It’s one of those things we should get rid of; like daily mail service.


----------



## Ridgerunner

candycorn said:


> Takes way too long. It’s one of those things we should get rid of; like daily mail service.



Candy you will live longer if you just...


----------

